# Band Needed for Thursday, Oct. 26



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

Tommyrot is looking for a third band to finish a night of kick ass rock on Thursday, Oct. 26. The gig is at Norma Jeans in London, Ontario. The band is required to play the final set (45-60 mins) of the evening (12:45 - 1:00am start time).

Drums and bass rig will be supplied.

If interested contact Lee via email [email protected]

Thanks,
TOMMYROT


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lee Bob said:


> Tommyrot is looking for a third band to finish a night of kick ass rock on Thursday, Oct. 26. The gig is at Norma Jeans in London, Ontario. The band is required to play the final set (45-60 mins) of the evening (12:45 - 1:00am start time).
> 
> Drums and bass rig will be supplied.
> 
> ...



If we weren't playing the following two nights in Simcoe, I'd probably take you up on it. We need a room in London. It might be a bit strange having two bands with such similar names on one show but....


Anyway, good luck.


----------

